# GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.



## MezZo_Mix (10. Juni 2014)

*GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Wie ich eben auf Gamestar erfahren hab wurde GTA V für die PS4 auf der Sony Pressekonferenz zur E3 2014 bestätigt. Doch es handelt sich nicht nur um das normale GTA V sondern gleich um eine von Rockstar Games aufgebohrte Version. Sprich FullHD, höhere Texturen, bessere Effekte. Rockstar Games hat GTA V jetzt als NextGen Titel bezeichnet, dazu kommt das es endlich für den PC erscheint bzw dafür auch bestätigt wurde. hier ein kleiner ausschnitt von Gamestar.



			
				Gamestar schrieb:
			
		

> In den vergangenen Monaten kamen diesbezüglich noch diverse Gerüchte und Spekulationen auf, wirklich Handfestes gab es aber kaum zu berichten. Nachdem die Mutmaßungen nun zuletzt langsam nachließen, hat Sony auf seiner diesjährigen E3-Pressekonferenz für eine größere Überraschung gesorgt: Der Konsolenhersteller kündigte an, dass GTA 5 noch im Herbst 2014 für die PlayStation 4 erscheinen wird.
> Die PS4-Version von GTA 5 soll die »gesamte Kraft« der Sony-Konsole nutzen und mit zahlreichen grafischen und inhaltlichen Verbesserungen daher kommen. Besitzer einer Version des Open-World-Actionspiels für die Xbox 360 oder die PlaySation 3 können ihre Profile und Spielstände übrigens ganz einfach auf die Current-Gen-Konsole von Sony übernehmen.
> Eine weitere Überraschung gab es dann am Ende des anschließend veröffentlichten offiziellen Trailers: Für den PC und die Xbox One wird der Open-World-Actiontitel ebenfalls erscheinen. Vor allem die damit bestätigte PC-Umsetzung dürfte bei vielen Spielern für Erleichterung sorgen. Eine Internet-Petition, in der das Entwicklerstudio Rockstar Games zu einer entsprechenden Entwicklung aufgefordert wurde, brachte es im Januar 2014 auf über 650.000 Unterzeichner.



Quelle

Dazu gibt es noch von Rockstargames ein Video wo auch, der PC mit angekündigt wurde.

Grand Theft Auto V -- Coming for PlayStation®4, Xbox One and PC this Fall - YouTube


Eigene Meinung: Endlich kommt es für den PC raus und das dann in voller Pracht! Sprich FullHD usw, ich hoffe nur das R*** den Port nicht versaut. Fast hätte ich es aufgegeben aber dann passierte es endlich! Das warten hat sich gelohnt 


PS; das ist meine erste User News


----------



## SnugglezNRW (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

besser wie alle Ankündigungen von sony sind die Dolmetscher welche die ganzen Interviews in den Livestreams übersetzen. 
ich lach mich grad sowas von schlapp...


----------



## MyArt (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Das hat aber auch auf sich warten lassen.
Dann aber bitte gleich mit Addon oder mehr Content...



Immerhin sieht das Video ganz gut aus. Wenn ist wirklich so belebt ist lohnt sich ein kauf (auch von der Grafik her) wohl doch.


----------



## matty2580 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Jetzt spielen alle die das Genre mögen erst einmal Watch Dogs.
Und ob sich die Käufer der PS3/X-Box 360 Versionen das Spiel noch einmal kaufen werden, bleibt abzuwarten.
Der Hype ist vorbei. Und wie sich in den letzten GTA 5 Threads hier gezeigt hat, werden viele wenn überhaupt dass Game im Sonderangebot kaufen.


----------



## Tazmal27 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Das was die meisten hier geschrieben haben wissen sie mit sicherheit nichtmehr. Außerdem ist es eine überarbeitete Next-Gen Version die schon auf dem Trailer saugeil aussieht, aber das kennen wir ja schon mit den E3 Trailern. Natürlich wird das Spiel verkauft wie die sau und jeder zweite der sagte es macht ihm keinen Spaß mehr, weis davon nixmehr heute. Watch Dogs ist auch inzwischen eine gute alternative, wenn erstmal der patch da ist und man die xml 3.0 von guru 3d nimmt hat man das spiel wie es auf der e3 im trailer ausgesehen hat und das ganze gemotze hat endlich ein ende.

Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf den Shitstorm der umgehen wird, das es nicht aussieht wie auf dem Video oder unsere wie immer sehr geliebten Heuchler das GTA V keine 2 € Wert ist und sie es sich nur im Sonderangebot kaufen oder in irgendeinem Keystore


----------



## End0fSeven (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Endlich!

Eigentlich müsste man Rockstar meiden, da sie das ganze nicht von anfang an gebracht haben. Aber sie bringen ja jetzt auch für die neuen Konsolen raus und das entschuldigt es in gewisserweisse.

GTA V in Full HD und 50-60fps, ich komme  Und nicht diese mageren 24fps und Kantenflimmern wie auf der XBOX -.-


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

ein bisschen spät.


----------



## Hardwarelappen (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Vorallem hats auch ansehnlichere Shader als auf den Konsolen. 

Ich freu mich auf das Spiel. Release liegt leider zeitlich ungünstig deswegen wird es vermutlich nicht zu Release gekauft ;( , es sei denn es ist kein mieser Port und es gibt dedizierte Server, dann wäre ich bereit Rock* zu unterstützen, weil sie gelernt haben.

Vielleicht bei entsprechender Performance und dedizierten Server, gibt es bis dahin schon 4K Bildschirme, die zum Spielen taugen. Dann noch Grafikkarte aufrüsten und ab gehts 

MfG


----------



## acc (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Der Hype ist vorbei. Und wie sich in den letzten GTA 5 Threads hier gezeigt hat, werden viele wenn überhaupt dass Game im Sonderangebot kaufen.


 
wobei die pcgh community in keinster weise repräsentativ ist für den rest der welt. im prinzip verirren sich hierher nur technikinteressierte und dazu vereinzelt konsolentrolle, die nur rumstänkern .


----------



## DaStash (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Ist doch hier schon bekannt seit 5 Uhr morgens. 


Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Im Übrigen: GTA V auch für PC und die XBone bestätigt, zumindest laut Kotaku. <33333


 MfG


----------



## DarkMo (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

und das hätte man nie und nimmer vorher kommunizieren können? ich hab zZ einfach keine lust mehr auf den verein. so wie ich mich als kunde von denen behandelt fühle, ist das letzte was ich tun werde, die auch noch mit moneten zu versorgen...


----------



## MyArt (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Ich weiß nicht wo das Problem liegt? War doch schon immer so das sich Rockstar mit Infos sehr zurück hält...


----------



## Goyoma (10. Juni 2014)

Au ja! Ich finde es super, kann jemand sagen was er will. Kommt zwar etwas spät, aber immerhin.


----------



## DaStash (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*



DarkMo schrieb:


> und das hätte man nie und nimmer vorher kommunizieren können? ich hab zZ einfach keine lust mehr auf den verein. so wie ich mich als kunde von denen behandelt fühle, ist das letzte was ich tun werde, die auch noch mit moneten zu versorgen...


Aber das war doch bei den letzten PC Versionen nicht anders?!?

 MfG


----------



## Andrej (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Eine gute Nachricht so früh am Morgen.


----------



## Goyoma (10. Juni 2014)

Ich freue mich schon auf die Tests


----------



## Rizzard (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Ein paar Leute sollten es schon kaufen, sonst kommts irgendwann garnicht mehr für PC.


----------



## Goyoma (10. Juni 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ein paar Leute sollten es schon kaufen, sonst kommts irgendwann garnicht mehr für PC.



Wie meinst du das, dass es ein paar Leute kaufen sollten?


----------



## MyArt (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Pre-Order


----------



## Rizzard (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*



Goyoma schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das, dass es ein paar Leute kaufen sollten?



Na wie mein ich das wohl?
Wenn sich das Spiel 100k mal verkauft, lohnt sich irgendwann keine PC-Version mehr.


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Klingt gut 
Auch wenn etwas spät


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Wurde Zeit.  Das Duell des Jahres, _Watch Dogs_ gegen _GTA V_, steigt im Herbst.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## MysticBinary82 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*



DaStash schrieb:


> Aber das war doch bei den letzten PC Versionen nicht anders?!?
> 
> MfG



Eben und außerdem verstehe ich diese Haltung nicht. Früher wurden Spiele nicht groß angekündigt, da konnte man vielleicht mal eine Preview lesen in der PC-Games oder so aber solche extremen überhypten Ankündigungen wie heute gab es da sehr selten.


----------



## Standeck (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Endlich ist es angekündigt! Für mich fast eine "Erlösung" weil ich eigentlich nie wirklich gezweifelt habe an einer PC Version. Vor allem dann nicht weil eine XBone und PS4 Version eh kommen musste, und von da aus ist es nicht mehr arg weit gleich noch eine PC Version mitzumachen.

Ich könnte mich echt kringeln vor Freude.   Beste Nachricht seit langem.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Jetzt spielen alle die das Genre mögen erst einmal Watch Dogs.
> Und ob sich die Käufer der PS3/X-Box 360 Versionen das Spiel noch einmal kaufen werden, bleibt abzuwarten.
> Der Hype ist vorbei. Und wie sich in den letzten GTA 5 Threads hier gezeigt hat, werden viele wenn überhaupt dass Game im Sonderangebot kaufen.


 
Jop wird gekauft wenn es für 5er bei Steam im Sale kommt. Seit GTA3 finde ich alles ausgelutscht, trotz neuer Möglichkeiten bzw. Charaktere.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wurde Zeit.  Das Duell des Jahres, _Watch Dogs_ gegen _GTA V_, steigt im Herbst.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Grafikduell oder was meinst du? Ansonsten könnte man den Vergleich doch jetzt schon machen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Yep, ich meine technisch, in jeweils bestmöglicher Form. _Watch Dogs_ PC gegen _GTA V_ auf einer Last-Last-[...]-Gen-Konsole ist nicht fair.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

GTA V hat ja auf dem E3 Trailer richtig zugelegt. Ich hoffe das es auch InGame so ist


----------



## Standeck (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Ich denke technisch wird es diesmal ein deutlich besserer Port als noch GTA4. So einen Faux Pas können sie sich nicht mehr leisten, und allein Max Payne 3 hat ja schon gezeigt das Rockstar aus dem Malheur gelernt hat. 
Wer von den beiden Games grafisch die Nase vorn hat wird sicher spannend zu erfahren. Ich denke von der Story und sonstigem Content wird ein GTA 5 sicher die Nase vorn haben.


----------



## Natler (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

So und nun die Preisfrage: Entspricht das gezeigte Video wirklich der PS4 oder ist es wieder von einem PC mit Titan-Z-SLI in Kombi mit Intel-6Core  was dann nur als ''PS4-Material'' verkauft wird?


----------



## -Chefkoch- (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Wie erwartet kommt es mit der Next Gen Fassung, gleich vorbestellen


----------



## alm0st (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Irgendwie freuts mich dann doch, dass GTA V tatsächlich noch fürn PC kommt - mit GTA bin ich halt einfach groß geworden. Und scheinbar wird uns Rockstar ja auch einen technisch etwas aufgehübschtes Version liefern. Gott sei Dank sind bis dahin meine Prüfungen vorbei und ich kann mich wieder voll und ganz dem Zocken widmen


----------



## Dynamitarde (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Ich werde es mir auf jeden Fall kaufen.
Weil eine Konsole besitze ich nicht und werde mir auch keine kaufen nicht mal für GTA.
Bin einfach zu Alt für diesem Sch....


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Ich freue mich schon wenn es auf PC heraus kommt.


----------



## shadie (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Hoffentlich wird es besser laufen zum Start als sein Vorgänger.
Der war richtig grauenhaft am PC in den ersten par Monaten.

Und bitte bitte, kein Rockstar games social Mist.... der ist auch total übel


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Dieser Rockstar Games Social kram wird sowieso dabei sein, da bin ich mir vollkommen sicher. Ich mein ohne dies könnte man gar nicht Online zocken.


----------



## matty2580 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Jop wird gekauft wenn es für 5er bei Steam im Sale kommt.


/sign

Für´n 5-er nehme ich es auch mit.
Eigentlich ist das nicht mein Genre.
Tomb Raider & Co. lasse ich normalerweise aus.


----------



## sani1008 (10. Juni 2014)

Wenn GTA 5 direkt auf dem PC erschiene wäre hätte es eventuell eine Chance gegen Watchdogs aber so?


----------



## Superwip (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Na also- und meine Hoffnung das es technisch grundlegend überarbeitet wird scheint sich auch zu erfüllen.


----------



## Greenchild (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Wuhu, klingt super 

Hoffentlich lohnt sich das lange Warten dann auch wirklich.


----------



## Scalon (10. Juni 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Dieser Rockstar Games Social kram wird sowieso dabei sein, da bin ich mir vollkommen sicher. Ich mein ohne dies könnte man gar nicht Online zocken.



   warum können dann die CoD Kiddies online spielen? CoD hat (noch ) kein Social Club


----------



## ManChild (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Endlich


----------



## Munin666 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Endlich, habe schon wie verrückt drauf gewartet das es für den PC raus kommt.
Werde es mir evtl an meinem Geburtstag vorbestellen^^


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Habe auch schon lange drauf gewartet ,aber nun kann ich auch noch bisschen länger warten bis es das Spiel für nen 20er irgendwo gibt .


----------



## o2r_raptor (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*



Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Habe auch schon lange drauf gewartet ,aber nun kann ich auch noch bisschen länger warten bis es das Spiel für nen 20er irgendwo gibt .



 das stimmt!


----------



## Superwip (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*



> warum können dann die CoD Kiddies online spielen? CoD hat (noch ) kein Social Club



Dank etwas das noch viel schlimmer ist: STEAM.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*



Scalon schrieb:


> warum können dann die CoD Kiddies online spielen? CoD hat (noch ) kein Social Club


 
Ich mein auch nur ganz explizit GTA!


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*



			
				GameStar schrieb:
			
		

> Eine weitere Überraschung gab es dann am Ende des anschließend  veröffentlichten offiziellen Trailers: Für den PC und die Xbox One wird  der Open-World-Actiontitel ebenfalls erscheinen.


 


			
				GameStar schrieb:
			
		

> Eine weitere *Überraschung* gab es dann


 


			
				GameStar schrieb:
			
		

> Überraschung



 Ne is klar.


----------



## alm0st (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*



Superwip schrieb:


> Dank etwas das noch viel schlimmer ist: STEAM.


 
Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass GTA V wie Max Payne 3 mit Steamworks + Rockstar Social Club kommen wird. Eigentlich wäre letzteres dann obsolet aber das verkauft man sich selbst als "Kundenbindungsmaßnahme".


----------



## DerpMonstah (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Ihr seid aber auch nie zufrieden, was? Wird nichts angekündigt wird nur gemeckert und jetzt wieder das gleiche


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> wird nur gemeckert



1. Willkommen in Deutschland
2. Das Spiel kommt ein Jahr zu spät und Rockstar's PR-Abteilung hat sich nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert.


----------



## DarkMo (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*



Travel schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wo das Problem liegt? War doch  schon immer so das sich Rockstar mit Infos sehr zurück hält...


 


DaStash schrieb:


> Aber das war doch bei den letzten PC Versionen nicht anders?!?
> 
> MfG


 bei gta4 bin ich kein gebranntes kind, da ich zu der zeit nicht den passenden rechner hatte und es ausließ bis es 2009 fürn 20er zu haben war ^^ auch die ganzen probleme am anfang hab ich somit übersprungen. für mich ist dieses verhalten eines unternehmens seinen kunden gegenüber also neu. das ist punkt 1.

und punkt 2 wurde wohl schon wieder vergessen? dieses diva gehabe von den pfeiffen da. "wir wissen noch nicht, ob sich eine pc-version überhaupt lohnt..." -neeeeiiin, das lohnt sich bestimmt garnich! das war für mich einfach der punkt zu sagen "wenn ihr meine kohle ned wollt, bitteschön". und ich bin kein boykott-kiddy, dass einfach mal wild mitbrüllt, weils grad angesagt ist. ich bin wirklich angepisst von dieser ganzen scharade die die mit uns abziehen. ich fühle mich als potentiellen kunden einfach nur verarscht. und sowas soll ich auch noch mit geld belohnen? das kann nich euer ernst sein oder? den thread gibts bestimmt noch, bin gespannt, wer sich hier wiederfindet, der damals lauthals mit protestiert hat 

macht was ihr wollt, von mir sehen die keine kohle. assi-verhalten, dem kunden die faust ins gesicht schlagen, ihn auslachen und für blöde erklären lass ich mir einfach nich bieten, punkt.

aber mal sehen, vllt entwickelt sich das wie bei wot. von mr SerB ht man auch schon eig nix mehr gehört. offizielle verlautbarungen kommen urplötzlich von einem storm - war er wohl doch nicht so PR-tauglich? zur erklärung: der hatte nen entwickler-blog, war (oder ist) ein führender entwickler von wot und hat hier und da mal paar fragen beantwortet. allerdings in einer art und weise... wurde von vielen auch noch für cool gehalten xD hat aber in einer tour seine kunden runter gelassen xD wie gesagt, is schon länger ruhig um ihn geworden


----------



## Kinguin (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Ich würde es ganz einfach so machen,abwarten was die tests sagen und dann direkt kaufen 
Das Spiel wird bestimmt super,es muss nur noch technisch überzeugen - ich werde daher nicht vorbestellen

Und sollte es nen unspielbarer Port sein,abwarten,rockstar wird es patchen und dann irgendwann günstiger nachkaufen
Ich weiss jetzt sagen einige : damit zeigse doch rockstar,dass sich die Pc Version nicht rentiert
Aber ok,dann kommt das Gta6 nicht für Pc,na und? 
Haben die Pech gehabt,ich kann auch ohne Gta leben und die kriegen nicht mein Geld ^^
Und im Notfall gibt es ja noch die Konsolenversion als Low Budget bzw Ausleihen


----------



## alm0st (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Steampflicht ist damit für GTA V wohl nun offiziell

News - Coming Soon to Steam - Grand Theft Auto V


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Ganz ehrlich besser als dieser GWFL mist oder nur über den Social Club. Steam ist das beste was GTA V passieren kann


----------



## DaStash (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Ersetze Steam mit DRM und dann sage mir ob es immer noch das beste ist? Ich muss sagen mich nervt steam nur noch. Ständig wird man gegängel, man darf das nicht spielen und das geht nicht es sei denn man man macht das unnötig umständlich per VPN. Nene, ich vermeide aus dem Grund steam so gut wie es geht. Bin da erher auf GOG gespannt. Das hört sich für mich besser an. Man kann aber muss nicht, so sollte es sein.

 MfG


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Ich hab keine Probleme mit Steam.  die beste Plattform von allen ist es sowieso. Aber naja jeder hat seine Meinung


----------



## DaStash (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Ja super. So ein Geolok ist wirklich toll. Und die nicht wenigen uncut games die man nur umständlich per VPN spielen kann sind natürlich ein ganz toll. Nein Danke, viel zu viel Bevormundung. Aber wems nicht stört. 

 MfG


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Naja ich habs auch nicht auf uncut spiele abgesehen. Und wer sich Keys kauft die VPN brauchen sind eh selber schuld.


Egal zu viel OT


----------



## DaStash (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Es ist nicht verboten solche Spiele zu kaufen aber steam untersagt mit dennoch die Nutzung und das ist einfach ein no go. Ich verstehe wirklich nicht warum Origin damals so viel Kritik abbekommen hat und als schlimme DRM Maßnahme beschimpft wurde und steam, obwohl das Gleiche, jubeln alle hoch.

MfG


----------



## Munin666 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*



DaStash schrieb:


> Es ist nicht verboten solche Spiele zu kaufen aber steam untersagt mit dennoch die Nutzung und das ist einfach ein no go. Ich verstehe wirklich nicht warum Origin damals so viel Kritik abbekommen hat und als schlimme DRM Maßnahme beschimpft wurde und steam, obwohl das Gleiche, jubeln alle hoch.
> 
> MfG


 
Ich finde es ok wenn Steam den Verkauf unterbindet, aber wenn jemand wo anders einen Steam Key her hat, ist er im Besitz dieses Spiels und Steam sollte es nicht verbieten das man seinen Key eingeben kann, nur weil man in Deutschland wohnt, weil ich schon habe, lasse ich mir ungern nehmen.

Also bin ich da deiner Meinung 
Dennoch finde ich Steam echt super....


----------



## SilentAndre (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

also ohne Steam läuft doch heutzutage im Spielebereich gar nichts mehr.. von daher Steampflicht oder nicht wohl ziemlich schnuppe


----------



## GTA 3 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Ich hoffe auf Steam. Gabs nichts besseres!


----------



## Bensta (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Geil, wenn nochmal kaufen, dann schön für die neue Play Station.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

Yay da können die Kinder das endlich auf Pc spielen so ne Kacke, ich hab schon Autos im Rl geklaut und auch schon in Rl gebumst. Ekelhaft der Verein...


----------



## NBellic (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: GTA V wurde für PS4, Xbox One und PC bestätigt.*

muß der rechenknecht gepimpt werden?


----------

